
Show HN: Easy to use Task Manager - assign tasks via Email/Slack - sendtask
http://sendtask.io/
======
sendtask
Sendtask lets you assign tasks to anyone using email - then automatically
builds a shared workspace with all the tools you need for an efficient
workflow.

It's free to use - unlimited users and unlimited tasks! No account required -
assign tasks to anyone using their email. You can work directly from Email and
Slack

We're using it internally for a few months and would love to get feedback from
a broader audience.

